# Help how do I get to Dubai without a degree



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm really hoping that people "in the know" can help me. I really want to work with Emirates as they offer some roles that really interest me and will give me yet more fantastic experience but despite 20 years relevant experience, a UK and an Aus passport I don't have a degree. I can't believe that a lack of a formal qualification despite over 20 years releveant experience will stop me getting the job I REALLY want. Is there any advice people can give me which will enable Emirates to see how they can get a visa for me as that seems to be the stumblng block (they appear to believe that a visa will be impossible without a degree). I really hope they are mistaken - please help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A degree isn't a requirement for a visa, but it may be a requirement of Emirates Airline. Plenty of people work in high level positions in Dubai without degrees.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Really?! I was under the impression that its a requirement in obtaining a visa ... Please do tell ...



Gavtek said:


> A degree isn't a requirement for a visa, but it may be a requirement of Emirates Airline. Plenty of people work in high level positions in Dubai without degrees.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

my company has issued resident visa's for many different nationals who don't have degree, so it is not really a big issues, it does depend on the the company that your dealing with also, but its not a big issue


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Freezone?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No degree required. I do believe they will not put manager or supervisor on your visa, if you do not have a 'degree'. I do wonder though how some of the 'supervisors' with degrees got their degrees


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I havent got a degree and I have a senior position here, more about experience for me.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> I havent got a degree and I have a senior position here, more about experience for me.


Snap

Not only that, no-one's ever asked to see the certificates I do have after I went to the trouble of getting them notarised and attested.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Freezone?


Depending on your occupation, there may be a requirement for a degree but as has already been pointed out, there are ways and means around it. I know a few people who have occupied manager's roles but do not have a degree. 

@mitchell0417 - Personally, I would just go ahead and apply for the job, regardless of whether there is stated requirement for a degree or not. You just need them to pick up your CV and offer you an interview - your experience and knowledge will do the talking past this stage. My current job had a requirement for more years experience than I currently have - I still got the job! 

Good luck!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I hold a GM position without a degree. The visa cost is different for those without degrees, i.e. it costs the company in the region of 2-3,000Dhs more for non degree holders to be sponsored.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Freezone / non-freezone company?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm just a thick engineer without a degree however with more than 20 odd years experience in my field so thankfully that counted for something.As far as i am aware didnt make any difference and my title is manager for a FZE.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

*Hi*

Just in reply to your message re no degree but you still hold a senior post...

how long did it take for you to get the visa, where any questions asked about nopt having your degree?

I am a qualified accountant (member of chartered institute of Accountants in UK) but I don't have a degree - I decided to go into training after school.

Do you know if JAFZA/Dubai recognise proffesional qualifications?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi MZB, this is an old thread you are replying to so perhaps the OP is not following it anymore  Having said that, I work for a company in JAFZA and I was not requested to present any certificates nor have been none of my colleagues even those on senior positions.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MZB said:


> Just in reply to your message re no degree but you still hold a senior post...
> 
> how long did it take for you to get the visa, where any questions asked about nopt having your degree?
> 
> ...


You can either ask your PRO to confirm with Jafza that your professional qualification is acceptable or liaise directly with the institute in the UK to confirm this.

I'm a chartered surveyor (albeit with a few degrees as well) and I know that Tecom, for e.g., recognises my professional qualification (actually, I think RICS also publishes this info somewhere on their website). It might be the same with Jafza but as I said, you will need to confirm that with them.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks

All info has gone to the PRO so will wait to see what happens


----------

